# My Wolf From a Reindeer



## Spirit_In_The_Night (Aug 8, 2008)

That looks great. I may have to try something like that. Thanks for the inspiration. BTW, does it have motion?


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Nope, no motion.


----------



## Chickenbone (Aug 14, 2010)

I liked it with the human head on it.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

ok that human head form was a great idea! I tried filling my ask with great stuff and putting it over the reindeer head. it did NOT work out as planned. lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yours came out great. It was interesting to see how your plan evolved and certainly a heads up for issues others will face in adding the skin and such. I'm glad you thought to take pics while you were doing it.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome Halloween prop great job!


----------

